# Need Spinning reel recommendations



## Marker10 (Oct 29, 2017)

If you are open to Penn, their Conflict II and newest iteration of the Spinfisher VI are excellent. The new Conflict II’s are Penn’s lightest reel ever and still can put the heat onto both big snook and reds. Love mine in 4000 and 5000 series.


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

I purchased several new Penn Spinfisher V reels in various sizes when I got back in to saltwater fishing about a year ago. I wish I had done a little more research and spent some more time trying them out beforehand. The Penns are certainly not bad reels but they were never nearly as smooth or precise feeling as my older Shimano or Daiwa freshwater reels. I just recently picked up a couple Daiwa BG-2500s and the difference is like night and day. Makes me want to replace all the Spinfishers in my arsenal now...


----------



## OED (Feb 26, 2019)

Daiwa BG with the G Loomis e6x Inshore


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

Florida fishing products. Osprey 3000 or 4000


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Pudldux said:


> Florida fishing products. Osprey 3000 or 4000


Been "reel" happy with my Ospreys. They make a 5000 size too if you want something larger to fish 30 lb braid. I fish 10 pound on my Osprey 2500 and 3000s. They hold a lot of 10 lb (too much). I fill a tone with mono and top shot them. Get great drag out of them (make a nice outgoing sound too) and buttery smooth.


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

The Daiwa BGs are excellent for the price. I recently got a Penn Clash for 40% off on Amazon also and I'm loving it so far.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I like a Shimano Sustain on a St. Croix legend inshore.


----------



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

Check out the okuma azores or daiwa bg's - great reels IMO and don't break the bank


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Daiwa BG............no brainer


----------



## Miragein (Aug 21, 2015)

The BG's are a great value. Their Saltist Back Bay is also sweet for a bit more coin--mag sealed, some more bearings, etc. They're a little heavy to me for casting all day--for those times, look as their Tatula and Ballistic. Super smooth...


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

not sure what type of fishing you're doing but 30lb braid is huge. I use 10# braid with 30lb Ande mono leader and have landed fish over 40 lbs. For a child 15 or 20lb braid would be plenty. They will cast a lot further than with 30lb.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

as to reels, Diawa has it all over Shimano. I have both brands in high end reels. My grandson has a shimano stradic and a diawa ballistic and he almost never brings the stradic.


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

I have a Penn Fierce 3000 and love it. It caught my biggest fish ever, 48in Bull Red with 30lb braid. Inexpensive and durable as all get out. Have a guide buddy and these are the reels he uses for client rods as well.


----------



## Mike Geer (Nov 22, 2018)

Thx guys
The 200 yds of 30 lbs is for reference. That a
Same reel will hold about 240 or so of 20 lbs.
If the BG will work for about $100 that is great. For that little money I will probably go ahead and try one. The Sustain is about $300 and the Quantum Smoke (I already have a 30) is about $180.
All the Penns I have used feel clunky when compared to the other options, but I do not know about their newer offerings.

Mike


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

Fwiw, Amazon has the Daiwa BG 3000 for $85.00 now; occasionally, you can find both the 2500s and 3000s for around $75.00 , and as others have said, they are a tremendous value, imho.


----------



## Gimpy (Mar 8, 2019)

What would be a good rod to pair with the BG3000. More of a casting rod for bass, snook, reds, trout, ect.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

my grandson loves his Hurricane Calico Jack. 50-60 bucks. I like the gloomis E6X but 3 times the price.


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

The Daiwa BG isn't particularly light but it is a quality reel especially for the money. 

I am a huge fan of the Cabo 40 which is another somewhat heavy reel but it is built to handle about as big of a fish as any near/inshore species can throw at it. Most rods will buckle before this reel gives in and it's design is impressive. SRMO carries them for $150.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Can’t go wrong with Penn. I shy away from sub $100 reels. By choice, not first hand knowledge. Plus should parts ever be needed. They are easy to find. I just sold 3 old Penns and got back half of original cost. Not bad. Bought new Penns.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Ed Lemmens said:


> Daiwa BG with the G Loomis e6x Inshore


Have same combo.... awesome choice.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Pole Position said:


> Fwiw, Amazon has the Daiwa BG 3000 for $85.00 now; occasionally, you can find both the 2500s and 3000s for around $75.00 , and as others have said, they are a tremendous value, imho.


Thanks, Pole Position. That's a very good price!


----------



## Capt. Josh Gisclair (Mar 13, 2019)

Give the shimano Sahara line a look. We fish the 3000 series with 30 lb braid. They can take a beating. They are priced around $79. Like mentioned above the penn fierce is also a great reel in the same price range.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Cam said:


> The Daiwa BG isn't particularly light but it is a quality reel especially for the money.
> 
> I am a huge fan of the Cabo 40 which is another somewhat heavy reel but it is built to handle about as big of a fish as any near/inshore species can throw at it. Most rods will buckle before this reel gives in and it's design is impressive. SRMO carries them for $150.


Who is SRMO?


----------

